# Big Als Scarborough Tent Sale



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

FYI - big als has a tent sale this weekend

I saw 2 mag 950 pumps for $60 and a mag 2400 w/o an impeller for 60.
I got a red sea skimmer (HOB) for $25 and there was another one there when I left.

There was a decent deal on a drilled 110 gallon with a stand (1000 i think) and a nice 150g cube that was drilled and with a stand (1500).

They have a marineland canister filter sale on too...

Lots of uv sterilizers etc...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

And I bought a couple MP10's!!!!!!!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sale*

thanks for the input ,picked up the mag 950 , $50.00 thanks again .

anybody get anything else good or see anything great i went at end of day didnt have a chance to really look around ........


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

mp10esW were like $200 each, wired one goes for $170


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought my MP10Wes for $175


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Picked up:

2 x 50 gallon boxes of Tropic Marin Salt $6/each
1 x 7kg Bucket of Knop ReefBase $5

this afternoon.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

The sale is still going on?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It is...at least at the Scarborough location. The tents are still up for the leftover drygoods. I think it's a pain and huge chore to take them down and the weather's still nice out. As for the livestock discount....I'm sure if you ask nicely; they'll show you some love. Good luck. Cheers.


----------

